# Will Sirius ever get the "real" BBC?



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

I am happy with Sirius but am disappointed that they do not carry the full BBC World Service. Instead, they carry BBC World Service News. XM carries the real BBC World Service, any one know why Sirius does not? Will they ?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

obrienaj said:


> I am happy with Sirius but am disappointed that they do not carry the full BBC World Service. Instead, they carry BBC World Service News. XM carries the real BBC World Service, any one know why Sirius does not? Will they ?


 I would also like to see the real BBC World Srevices not the new every 5 minutes or so. Lets get the BBC REAL World Services Please. David


----------

